# Hobie power skiff



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Here’s a few more pictures

Console and battery modification

Transom done


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Awesome! I agree, I think there should be a test before a person can purchase a screw gun and screws! Let’s see some more pics dude!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Is the honeycomb core factory in these?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

That 50 Yami looks clean man!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

I’ve done transoms on a few of these, this is the first older one, I seen with nidacore


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

When it’s done, I’ll show the rest


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2018)

Lookin forward! Looks good to this point though, nice work!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Awesome! I agree, I think there should be a test before a person can purchase a screw gun and screws! Let’s see some more pics dude!


After 30+ yrs in the marine repair biz - some of the stuff I’ve seen, nothing surprises me !
I’ve seen stuff, like a gentleman filled a hole thru his boat by taping one side and filling the hole with bondo ...

I’ve seen more boats wires with “wire nuts”
The use of drywall screws - the people who use a bigger screw, once the screw thst was already in the composite became loose

A license to purchase ANY tool, should be required


This boat was butchered and butchered badly ! Best part, the gentleman I purchased it from, he claimed he was on an offshore power boat race team - I laughed at him ...


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Little side note : 

When a cored area,like transom or a Deck, is soft, the core is compromised. There’s no easy fix for these areas, and no pour in, squeeze in product that will repair it - do not believe what you’ve read or manufactures claims !
When there’s a compromised core, you’ve got problems

Take a look at the picture - the baltek core is gone - now tell me, how is something you pour in/ squeeze in going to repair that ? 

Notice I didn’t use the word “build” ? Know why ? I didn’t build anything ! I repaired, modified, I didn’t “build” a boat - unless you’re laying glass in a properly prepped mold, you’re NOT building a boat using the term “ build” when you’re adding rod holders, doing a transom - that sounds stupid ... sorry guys, that’s how I feel. It’s like saying “ I built a car” it’s almost as bad as saying “issue” when you mean PROBLEM 
You can say “build” if you’re building a wooden boat - cold mold and jig built.

Sorry for the rant boys n girls


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

What year is the hull? First I've seen with nidacore as well


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Cut Runner said:


> What year is the hull? First I've seen with nidacore as well


1988


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2018)

predacious said:


> View attachment 48104
> Little side note :
> 
> When a cored area,like transom or a Deck, is soft, the core is compromised. There’s no easy fix for these areas, and no pour in, squeeze in product that will repair it - do not believe what you’ve read or manufactures claims !
> ...


While I agree with you’re assertion of “build” I think it’s a generally accepted term for a refurb/rebuild. Sad thing is, you can “build” one faster and with less work that you can rebuild one for in most cases! Nice work though and cool skiff!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Stripped the antifouling paint off the bottom.looks a whole lot better !
Gotta peel the striping and the “hobie” decals - compound and wax the bottom and hull sides again,add a new boot stripe


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking good man!


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Do you know who makes the rubrail for these boats? Mines solid, yours has a rope insert


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Had to squirt some gel coat , little wet sanding and compounding then a few coats of colonite 

Looks a lot better without those crappy stripes and graphix 

Waiting on new graphix


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

@predacious, I just can’t get over how clean that Yami is! Looking good!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> @predacious, I just can’t get over how clean that Yami is! Looking good!



It’s a freshwater motor, no corrosion anywhere . It’s been rebuilt - only thing I don’t like about it,the oil injection system was removed


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

It’s done !

Transom replacement - console rebuild - too many glass repairs to count and a few modifications - rewired and repowered too

Boat was a giant hacked up mess when I picked it up, “ butchered” would’ve been an understatement ...

Trailer was rebuilt as well - new axle/ springs/ stainless hardware / hubs / bunk boards and rollers 

Antifouling paint stripped off - bottom compounded and waxed ...

Always fun to finish a big project ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice!
Large Marge is in Charge!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

I’ve been killing fish in this rig 

Killing !!

Redfish 
Black drum

Sheepage 

Just killing stuff


Pretty funny story - guy that owns the bait shop - he’s looking at the boat, thought it was new !
Didn’t believe me when I told him what year it was - had to show him the before pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

predacious said:


> View attachment 52266
> View attachment 52264
> View attachment 52256
> View attachment 52252
> ...


So nice to save another one, I love the Hobie PS good job and explanation thanks!


----------



## Souldad7 (Jan 4, 2019)

The boat looks fantastic. I see that you posted the pictures on the thread that I started over on SOL. I love that the thread is now over twelve years old and is 80+ pages of people discussing this boat. It is a true classic.


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

Souldad7 said:


> The boat looks fantastic. I see that you posted the pictures on the thread that I started over on SOL. I love that the thread is now over twelve years old and is 80+ pages of people discussing this boat. It is a true classic.


I can't recall where that thread is? Can you post the URL? Thanks


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

I found it, I'm pretty sure I am in there with my first boat. Large Marge has wonderful images and posts. Thanks! Great long history for the HPS guys. https://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/50841-hobie-power-skiff/


----------



## Capt. Jack (Jan 13, 2019)

Most excellent. I see a post asking where the rubrail came from. My first HPS had the same, and my newer boat needs a new rub rail. Anyone know? I'm only asking because my searches are futile so far. Digging into a similar, but not as bad project. Thanks I'm inspired.


----------



## ChristianBrat (Jan 6, 2020)

Capt. Jack said:


> Most excellent. I see a post asking where the rubrail came from. My first HPS had the same, and my newer boat needs a new rub rail. Anyone know? I'm only asking because my searches are futile so far. Digging into a similar, but not as bad project. Thanks I'm inspired.


If you're near Pennsylvania i have a buddy who is removing the rails from his.. oh wait rub rails.. not bow rails


----------

